# Any suggestions on a good to great slicker brush?



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I use a slicker and a shedding brush daily (he loves it). My slicker is not a very good one, I've had it for years and it was mostly used on smaller dogs.
I think I need something a bit better and more durable. I've been a groomer for 34 years, but I never really paid much attention to the quality of slickers till now. Any suggestions?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For my GSD's I like an undercoat rake. I use it on my long coated and my stock coats.
Slickers are nice to finish after the undercoat has done it's job. I use a bristle not a slicker on my long coat though, the slicker just pulls her coat, doesn't smooth the floofie buttfuzzies.
I'm not a fan of the silicone/rubber type brushes, it seems to pull and not very comfortable to the dog. 
As far as brands go....bamboo is what I usually get. Of course, you being a groomer should be telling me what brand to buy!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Paw Brothers - Shedding Blades, 3 Sizes

Just don't use it indoors, and if you are using it on a windy day you will get a face full of hair.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't groom much anymore, just some of the poodles I've bred throughout the years.
I'm getting old, and it is too much work. I do love brushing Harley, he enjoys it so much. I do have a good undercoat rake, which he loves. But, he loves the slicker more. I have a very nice pin brush I bought for the poodles, but they don't do much on Harley's long coat. I use the slicker mostly on his back legs and tail after he gets in the mud or pond and I have to brush it out. The rake pulls too much, the pin brush doesn't do much of anything. I also have a furminator, but to me that thing is useless. I've been reading about using a greyhound comb, I'll try that too. 
Its just that my slickers are getting old and are the smaller ones. I would love one that is ergonomically correct and isn't to hard on my poor hands. I'm sure I'll find one eventually.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have used some large curved slickers for years- One is a twinco one is I don't know. They all seem about the same.

I agree the rake is good for short targeted sessions as it does pull, but the slicker is a good light daily run through. The shedding blade for coat blowing time but it is an energetic workout. Yes I am not enamored of the furminiator either. Seems to pull more topcoat than undercoat. I use my rake to clean my slicker though.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Standard coat dog, I gave up on the furminator. I didn't get the results as with other tools, and it seemed to irritate the skin. I do finish with a slicker.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Freddy said:


> Paw Brothers - Shedding Blades, 3 Sizes
> 
> Just don't use it indoors, and if you are using it on a windy day you will get a face full of hair.


Used to have one of these when I had horses.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Lawrence Slicker brush  They're the best I've bought IMO


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

These are the slicker brushes we use at work:
Miracle Coat Slicker Brush


I have a curved wooden Chris Christensen slicker brush that I use on the girls here at home. I got it at a dog show last summer.
Chris Christensen slicker brush


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I like the #1 All-Systems soft slicker for most coats, they're well-made, gentle, and last a long time.

#1 All Systems Slicker Brushes | PetEdge.com












For thick, matted coats I like a firmer slicker like the PetEdge extra-firm blue double-flex:

Master Grooming Tools Flexible Slicker Brushes | PetEdge.com










Be careful with this one, if you scrape the skin with it (yours or the dog's) it will HURT! But it does get through mats and undercoat clumps better than the soft slicker. The only problem with these slickers is that the handle tends to break, but there is a guarantee on them, so you should be able to get a replacement if this happens.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> I have a curved wooden Chris Christensen slicker brush that I use on the girls here at home. I got it at a dog show last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those brushes really SO much better that they are worth spending four times as much? They look nice, but I can't see spending $40+ on a slicker. Especially made of unfinished wood which is hard to clean.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I found a real nice, large slicker brush at the feed store for $20 or so dollars. Had a curved head, nice padded handle and Harley loves it. Does a terrific job on his long tail when he gets in the pond or muddy. Not alot of investment for a good brush.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a self-cleaning slicker brush. It works great, and I just flip the tab, and it automatically removes all the hair! Makes brushing much quicker and I don't have to spend several minutes cleaning out the hair...plus it saved me from raw hands!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Are those brushes really SO much better that they are worth spending four times as much?  They look nice, but I can't see spending $40+ on a slicker. Especially made of unfinished wood which is hard to clean.


LOL I _never_ would've spent that much money on a brush, and didn't. I got it free when I bought a pair of shears.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I just looked on the handle for the brand, it is a ConairPro. Very nice slicker.


----------

